# Premium sound on my 745LI Sucks!



## DBADBMW (Apr 16, 2005)

My Premium sound system is not sounding so premium lately. My car was recently stolen and upon recovery required replacement of the entire electrical wire harness and the woofers (under seat) When I got the car back from the dealer, the bass from the newer and "Better"(compared to my 02') woofers sounded like they were bottoming out when the bass hit. Prior to the work, this system was very strong, had great highs and lots of deep bass. It now sound like it has a grounding issue. When I returned the car for repair (2 weeks ago) the tech said that the bass sounded normal but the cracking sound from the speakers were due to bad speakers. He replaced two. Upon getting the car back, the same cracking and weak sound is heard througout the car. The bass is still pitiful. I can turn the stereo up to the MAX! and it still is not very loud. Because I already experienced the car stereo system prior to the theft and was extremely happy with it, what I am listening to now is unacceptable and definetly not "PREMIUM". Any advice or input on what this could be? Thank you.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

Need more info...do you have Logic7? Does FM/CD make a difference?


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Well go back to the BMW dealership if you have gotten your repairs fixed from them to make IT RIGHT!!!! they should remedy it and install parts with the utmost precision and obviously they use OEM parts so your stereo proably needs some other wires or circuits replaced....just talk to them again and see whats causing this problem.... 
Meanwhile I would suggest that get a second opinion from an aftermarket Stereo & Speaker Specialist.....see what they say
Hope it works out for you man....


----------



## DBADBMW (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks Bimmer/iove. The system is the 7 logic. Everything sounded awesome until the replacement of the wiring harness.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hmmm...Are you having any other problems with any of the other speakers? The reason I ask is that different modules control different speakers. Also, try and vary the Logic7 and see what happens. Also, when you were demoing with the tech be sure to use the BMW audio demo CD, so you can compare apples with apples. Different CDs sound differently especially if use burned CDs. The demo cd is great as different tracks highlights the different type of frequencies and that the service dept listen to that stuff a billion times and knows what it should sound like. 

Also, it could be that the theft may have shorted a module. I have a similar problem in that after they replaced a part and updated the software, I noticed a hissing sound (mostly from the center speaker).

P.S. How the hell did they manage to steal a 745? or did you mean they broke in?


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

I agree with what iove75 is saying and I kinda am wondering myself how did they manage to steal your 745? where was this at like from your home on your driveway or some other public place?


----------



## Dr_aq (Jul 1, 2005)

I also want to know how did they steel your 745 and was it driven??


----------



## DBADBMW (Apr 16, 2005)

*They Stole my 745!!!*

Click on my name and take a look at the original thread "They stole my 745!" It sounds too dramatic to be true but it all happened. After you read the thread read below, its the last follow up:

TDon't have the time nor patience to make up the story. If you thought the beginning sounded mad up, listen to the follow up.....

Last week I got a call from the Murietta, Ca. PD. The car was recovered and two people are in custody. Apparently, my car was spotted by the MPD (which is located about 90 miles south of LA, where I live) parking in front of a home that was already being watched for possible drug activity. A run of the plate confirmed that the car did not match the plate on it (my car still had dealer plates on it when stolen). They arrested the two occupants after they left the home. In custody, the two said that they purchase the car from a guy they know in L.A. for {are you ready for this?} $150!!! And the da^n fools actually drove the car around. For all of you conspiracy theory nay sayers that believed my speculation was made for TV drama, the officer stated that the two in custody admitted that the knew the car was stolen because the car had six newer BMW's. He targets cars that still have the dealer plates on them because they are not as quickly and easily identifiable as stolen because there are no numbers associated with it. In addition they speculate that this original car thief pulled the job in the AM because the % of cop cars to morning commute traffic is so insignificant, the chances of them crossing a cops path in LA traffic is negilble. Finally, and this is the best for those that doubted me, they feel that because o fthe number of BMWs that he had it is obvious to them that he has access to both keys and addresses. Uh-huh! I guess that I was not that far off the mark. The driver side mirror was removed(or damaged) and most of the electronic components from the trunk were removed(Brain, navigation DVD, phone module, etc.) Apparently the guy who stole it, took what he wanted from the vehicle and sold it to these other guys, who you would think would take more stuff off it but instead drove around in it. They still do not know how the guy who stole got it but the two that were caught had a key, even though I had my keys (Hmmm?). This is a wild story not to read but to actually live,. Remember that art does imitate real life drama, so watch your $#&% because as far as you know your car can be "Gone in 60 seconds" too.


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh yeah... that's right...I remember you getting flamed from the doubters...

Any update on that? I'd like to see the final police report...like if someone from the dealership was really providing keys and addresses...If that's the case, then I feel more secure knowing that the anti-theft technology does work...meaning the only way you steal a BMW is either with a tow truck or an inside job rather than a punk with a screw driver.

Keep us up to date on your audio saga....


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow....that almost sounds like a movie..no offense though but the guys at the end were jus stupid to drive it around...I mean the guy who stole it in the first place and took out all the equipment he needed..cashed out :bigpimp: , whereas these idiots got a good set of wheels to jus drive around in thinking that they are some big ballers.....haha :rofl: little did they know they wud get arrested at some point....wow sometimes I dont understand wat these people's motives are seriously....... :dunno: Well hopefully your car gets back to its original state after all repairs and replacements are done......jus press it up against the insurance people....see how much repairs you can get covered under the theft claims....My suggestion to be economical is to jus fix up the car to the point that its SALEABLE ON THE MARKET...and then jus sell it slightly below market price......some idiot will buy it :angel: I mean think about it doesnt matter what you do now to the car......in terms of getting the gadgets fixed inside....the truth is the car was jacked possibly abused to the max....equipment inside was tampered with....you will never be able to get back to factory working condition....so jus bear a small loss now and SELL IT! :thumbdwn: rather then more things happening to you later on which would result in even a more severe loss....I mean thats what I would do if I were you...but hey if its jus your sound system and the rest of the equipment is all operating in factory condition then jus stick with it......


----------

